# was it the sex ?



## Hephesus (Mar 17, 2009)

How many of you over there went primarily for a woman, for the company and companionship? or did you all go for the economics of it ? I am coming first for the economics and when I had made that choice I found a future partner.


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2009)

Wouldn't be honest to say neither, because both played a part. But I've always had an affinity for the East, and knew Thais from a Theravada monastery in the UK I learnt meditation at decades ago, so when a 'life change' became inevitable, Thailand seemed to obvious place to go. Always wanted to live there, rather than the all too short holiday trip.

But the companionship wasn't long coming! And I've not done a great deal of meditation since I arrived


----------



## Hephesus (Mar 17, 2009)

frogblogger said:


> Wouldn't be honest to say neither, because both played a part. But I've always had an affinity for the East, and knew Thais from a Theravada monastery in the UK I learnt meditation at decades ago, so when a 'life change' became inevitable, Thailand seemed to obvious place to go. Always wanted to live there, rather than the all too short holiday trip.
> 
> But the companionship wasn't long coming! And I've not done a great deal of meditation since I arrived



Not much into meditation, but I would love to learn Tai Tci, is that possible there ?


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2009)

Definitely in Chiang Mai, there's a Tai Chi centre there. No idea about Chiang Rai area...


----------



## Acid_Crow (May 11, 2009)

Hephesus said:


> How many of you over there went primarily for a woman, for the company and companionship? or did you all go for the economics of it ? I am coming first for the economics and when I had made that choice I found a future partner.


Went there cause I had nothin better to do.


----------



## gleeglee (Jun 18, 2009)

Acid_Crow said:


> Went there cause I had nothin better to do.


Just fell in love with 2 things my wife and Thailand


----------



## ChocolateMintCookies (Jun 16, 2009)

Hephesus said:


> How many of you over there went primarily for a woman, for the company and companionship? or did you all go for the economics of it ? I am coming first for the economics and when I had made that choice I found a future partner.


hrmm.... this is interesting


----------

